# Ship photos research



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi,

I am doing a picture research about the ships my grandfather served on. I wish to find sources from where to buy photographs of these ships: 'Bothnia' (Cunard, 1928), 'Tomocyclus' (Shell, 1944), Loch Ranza (Maclay & McIntyre, 1944), Irene K (1924), Orelia (Houlder Bros., 1954). Can anyone help?

Can anyone help me in finding this other ship that my great-grandfather worked on in June 1919: 'Clematia'.

Thanks.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Most of these vessels can be found on www.photoship.co.uk also there are several in the gallery in SN just do a search with name


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

There's a photo of Bothnia in The Allen Collection: http://www.benjidog.co.uk

Regards,

Brian


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Tomocyclus
http://www.helderline.nl/

Loch Ranza
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships L/slides/Loch Ranza-03.html

Irene K
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships I/slides/Irene K-01.html

Orelia
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships O/slides/Orelia-01.html


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Sorry gdynia never noticed your photoship post


----------



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi,

Thank you for these sources! I've found a very good number of ships that I'm searching for in my research.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

just posted loch Ranza in the gallery/dom


----------



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey dom,

Thank you! Very nice picture!!


----------



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello,

Anyone out their have any information about 'Clematia'. I know nothing about the ship. The only thing I know is that it existed in June 1919.

Thank you.


----------

